# Ice auger blades



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok what's all you ice fishin guys thoughts on blades when they go dull , can you sharpen them as sharp as they come new or not ? I tried & thought I had them sharp but ( not ) so just bought new ones , but I'm thrifty & can't see tossin the old ones away . 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

toss'em... if there's a way to sharpen them and hold an edge, I haven't figured it out.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Don't know your location but if some where near portage or summit counties..... You can get the old ones resurfaced at Mogadore Live Bait.. Call Jeff at 330-628-9872-9872.......I've blades resharpened there over the years to have as spares and they have never let me down.... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I had a set done at mog- bait not bad for half the price of new ones, he sends them out to a guy to get done..


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I can't quite swing getting a new set right at the moment, so I spent a few hours sharpening them on my stone. I haven't tried them out on ice yet, obviously, but they seem razor sharp. At least they were able to cut my fingers up pretty good.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Jmsteele187 said:


> I can't quite swing getting a new set right at the moment, so I spent a few hours sharpening them on my stone. I haven't tried them out on ice yet, obviously, but they seem razor sharp. At least they were able to cut my fingers up pretty good.


That means absolutely nothing, believe me... I know first hand!  

A couple years ago I decided to sharpen mine, since it was becoming a struggle to drill with, so I went out to the garage and got to sharpenin'! I couldn't wait to get out and give my new razor-blade auger a try, and even drill more than one hole per trip!!

Got to the lake, excited as can be, and grabbed my auger to start drilling. The excitement instantly changed to disgust, while watching my new "razor sharp" blades spin; not even so much as shaving the ice! Didn't even leave a mark, the ice looked untouched! Lol 

So I agree with trapperjon on this one!

Since then, I've heard that if you change the angle on the blade AT ALL, even in the slightest, the blades are junk... And by junk, I mean you'd be better off with a soup spoon trying to scoop out a hole!!

I hope this isn't the case with you, but if I were you, I'd try to scrounge up a few bucks for a spare set before I hit the water! It's a heartbreaking kinda feeling lol.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Almost all the sharpening was done on the flat side, and I took great care to not change the angle at all. If they don't work on my first outing, hopefully next Sunday, I'll at least have a spud with me to make a hole. Also, if it didn't work I'll replace them sometime after Christmas.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Try a local machine shop some them have the proper equipment


Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks FUR all who put there 2 cents in . I guess I'll just keep on buyin new blades , but I might try a sharpen place like where they do saw blades or try to find that mogadore bait place . I'm in stark county so I'm not sure where it is .


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

If you have a mora I've never been able to keep them sharp. I have a lazer and have only bought one set of blades since it was new. Don't remember how many years but many. Always stored inside in the off season. I even bought one of those fancy sharpening tools but it never helped the mora. 

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

Look up Bud Hull on the internet. I have had him sharpen blades for about 20 years and they have always been fine. He was even able to sharpen the old style spoon augers for me.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

davef said:


> Look up Bud Hull on the internet. I have had him sharpen blades for about 20 years and they have always been fine. He was even able to sharpen the old style spoon augers for me.


I won't use Bud Hall ever again! I sent him in two spoon blades last year to get sharpened and he used a grinder on them and screwed them all up! He over heated the metal and blued it and the spoons cutting edge is so jacked up it won't even cut ice. He used a angle grinder on the blades and left burrs, gouges, and over heated the metal! He is a joke, my 5 year old could have done a better job!!!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Set a 5gal bucket of water out to freeze and try you newly sharpened blades, at least you'll know before getting out on the lake with all your stuff.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Eliminator said:


> Set a 5gal bucket of water out to freeze and try you newly sharpened blades, at least you'll know before getting out on the lake with all your stuff.


Not a bad idea, I may have to try that.


----------



## futurestrader (Dec 10, 2005)

I would only sharpen the back side of the blade or the bottom if you are doing it yourself.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

i had a kid at work that has a machine shop sharpen some for me once. they were ok, but not like new. the geometry on ice auger blades is very critical. you can get them sharp enough to shave with, but if the angles are off at all, they won't cut ice. fish307.com sharpens blades, but they're in wisconsin or minnesota i think, and by the time you pay shipping, you could buy new ones.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

TRAPPERBECK said:


> Thanks FUR all who put there 2 cents in . I guess I'll just keep on buyin new blades , but I might try a sharpen place like where they do saw blades or try to find that mogadore bait place . I'm in stark county so I'm not sure where it is .
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 give mog bait a call and see if they still do them , there right off rt 43 north before the lake.or buy or make a spud bar which work good for early ice..


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I screwed up a set of mora blades once.


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

Toss them, you will get nothing but a work out with old
blades.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Jigging Jim said:


> I screwed up a set of mora blades once.


Me too.....key factor is not to slam them on the ice to get the ice off the blades.. after I drill a hole I drill a partial hole and leave the auger standing upright. Think I am on the 8-9th season on my Mora blades. I can tell they are dull. I got a lazer this year. 


I heard there is a trade-in for blades any one got info on that?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Amen!
I will add...NEVER tap your auger blades on the ice to remove slush!
It will dull them instantly.
I have never done this,but a guy I used to ice fish with ruined my new blades twice.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

While we are at it...if your hole gets a lip or ridge on the bottom don't use the blade portion to clear the whole. Use the metal auger section. I've heard of blades getting beat up this way .

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

About the trade in.. I saw a link on ice shanty and when I clicked it it took me to a STRIKEMASTER page that no longer existed.
I also submitted a request on their site and their response was "we do not recommend sharpening blades" and "we do not have a blade exchange" 
Whatever, they used to and don't do it anymore.
Of course they recommend buying new now.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

If you guys read the mich. sportsman site. Lake St. Clair, there are 2 or 3 shops in that area that specialize in sharpening auger blades. I had a web site a few years back, that you can send your old blades to them & they will swap them out, with refurbished blades. New 6 inch laser blades at Cabela's or Bass Pro are between 35 to 40.00. It seems like the auger blades are going up about $5.00 every year. I checked a couple places in West Toledo,( Michigan saw), & he would not touch them. A special fixture , And to really maintain the bevel is a real art. Good luck .


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Gettinger Saw Shop in the Tiffin Ohio area will sharpen auger blades.
www.gittingersawshop.com
I have never had them sharpen ice auger blades, but they do wonderful work on planer and jointer blades. --- hand saws also.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

hmmm guess i am just going to buy new ones


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

You can shim used ice auger blades and get quite a bit more life out of them. Cut some 1/4 in wide strips out of an aluminum can and place under the front edge of the blades. 
I remember when Mora used to provide shims in every package of new blades.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Eliminator said:


> Set a 5gal bucket of water out to freeze and try you newly sharpened blades, at least you'll know before getting out on the lake with all your stuff.


I took your advice and tested my blades in a bucket of water. They worked out pretty well. Definitely better than last year. We'll see how long they hold an edge.
If anyone else tries to sharpen their auger blades, I wound recommend only sharpening the flat side. Maybe just hone the angled side to remove any burrs.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Lewis said:


> You can shim used ice auger blades and get quite a bit more life out of them. Cut some 1/4 in wide strips out of an aluminum can and place under the front edge of the blades.
> I remember when Mora used to provide shims in every package of new blades.




Thanks for the tip. Im gonna try that.


----------

